# Need an opinion please



## Jim (Dec 18, 2016)

Honestly this is not a big deal, but I figured I would ask the experts.  

I want to buy a Tire pressure Gauge. :LOL2: I've narrowed it down to two options that I see on Amazon and can't decide if I should get the short model or the one with the rubber hose.

*This one:* https://amzn.to/2gYz2bH







*Or this one:* https://amzn.to/2hIf6J3






Seems like these units get excellent reviews and they come with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## overboard (Dec 18, 2016)

Of those two I like the short model better but would get the one with the rubber hose, I would think it would easier to get on the valve stem in certain applications.


----------



## edwonbass (Dec 18, 2016)

As long as the gauge goes up high enough for the PSI your tires are rated for, either one looks good but I feel like the one without the hose could be tough to angle in at some spots.

I need a gauge that goes a little higher since I have an RV and a pickup truck with E rated tires that can go above 50psi. Just something to consider.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2016)

edwonbass said:


> As long as the gauge goes up high enough for the PSI your tires are rated for, either one looks good but I feel like the one without the hose could be tough to angle in at some spots.
> 
> I need a gauge that goes a little higher since I have an RV and a pickup truck with E rated tires that can go above 50psi. Just something to consider.



Ok that was my next question because they have this one: https://amzn.to/2hIqCUy






Im really just checking my Silverado tires and don't have an RV or motorcycle. Should I just get this one for the heck of it?


----------



## overboard (Dec 18, 2016)

A lot of bicycle tires go above 60lb. also.


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2016)

overboard said:


> A lot of bicycle tires go above 60lb. also.



I always do a squeeze test, surprised I have had none blow up in my face yet. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Dec 18, 2016)

I have the short stem for just residential use.
If you have your own air compressor, I would suggest
the long hose with the pop out gauge stick - $10 - to compliment it.


----------



## KMixson (Dec 18, 2016)

For car tires either one will work. The one with the hose will be easier to read after placing the end on the tire stem but two hands make it easier. The small one will be little harder to read in some instances but you can use one hand in most cases. I do like the 60 PSI gauge over the 100 PSI gauge for car tires because you can get more precise reading.


----------



## Johnny (Dec 18, 2016)

the newer types of handheld gages have a pressure hold feature.
so when you remove the gage from the tire valve, the needle stays
on the pressure it last registered........ easy to read - nice feature to have.
then, press the release button and the air is released and the needle goes back to zero.
store the gage with the needle on zero - no internal pressure.


I got mine from AutoZone for about $7 but it only goes to 60psi and the nipple does not swivel (a bonus).
my next one will be as the short stem that you posted to 100#
and the numbers appear easier to read.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 18, 2016)

To me the big difference would be that the solid gauge might be easier to use with 1 hand. The hosed gauge would flop around unless you hold it with other hand.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 18, 2016)

I like the long hose.


----------



## Al U Minium (Dec 18, 2016)

Long hose is preferred, the gauge will hold the pressure reading until the release button is depressed.Center scale of the gauge will give the best accuracy, in this case 30psi. Rubberized case will help protect it from some abuse but not much. With the hose you can reach much better and concentrate your efforts on making a great seal when measuring at the valve stem. The gauge with no hose can be difficult to hold just right and could give false pressure readings.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rubber hosed one


----------



## paper (Dec 20, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I like the long hose.



That's what SHE said..

I know.. Childish.. I couldn't help it..  




:LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 29, 2016)

I bought this one earlier this year and love it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00080QHMM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## paper (Dec 29, 2016)

I've had one of those for years and it's always worked great!! 
I've had really good luck with the electronic gauges over the years. I tend to have several gauges because of multiple motorcycles and a car and truck. The nice thing is that it's kind of neat to compare them to see how close they are.
Typically the electronic ones are within a 1/2 pound of each other.


----------



## CalvinXJ (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd go with the one with the tube.


----------



## stinkfoot (Dec 30, 2016)

Tube....NEXT?


----------



## paper (Dec 30, 2016)

stinkfoot said:


> Tube....NEXT?




Bacon.. 
crispy or not?


----------



## Wyatt (Dec 30, 2016)

Definitely not. I like my bacon limp and to the point where it melts in your mouth.


----------



## New River Rat (Dec 30, 2016)

Jim, you're a guy.....get two of both of them. You can never have too many man toys. Also adds points to your man-card and causes epic beard growth!


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2017)

New River Rat said:


> Jim, you're a guy.....get two of both of them. You can never have too many man toys. Also adds points to your man-card and causes epic beard growth!


 :LOL2: 

Right? What's wrong with me.


----------

